
New Self-Sustaining “Wheat” Could Change the Farming Industry - ph0rque
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/new-self-sustaining-wheat-could-change-farming-industry-180962101/?no-ist
======
DrScump
Details from WSU last month:

[https://news.wsu.edu/2017/01/12/scientists-discover-
perennia...](https://news.wsu.edu/2017/01/12/scientists-discover-perennial-
hybrid-wheat-wheatgrass/)

